# SPS Massive Stock



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We have today had 25,000 pound of reptile products come in to our warehouse and store so lots of products available.

But that's not it you also get:

1 Hour delivery slot
Professional Packing of goods
Superb Customer Service
90 Day Money back Guarantee
5 Year Warranty on Electrical Products (excludes bulbs and tubes)
Loyalty Points
Same day despatch before 1pm (Subject To Availability)


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

The online store back up and running now then? Last time I heard it was closing.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Spuddy said:


> The online store back up and running now then? Last time I heard it was closing.


All up and running again and we intend to give you all a better service than we did before.
Plus lots more products as well.


----------



## GraphicMan (Jan 16, 2013)

petman99 said:


> Professional Packing of goods


You could say that again!! 

I could use the tubes you guys send me as cricket bats and the spot bulbs as the ball. 

In fact, i may just order some so I can have a game of rounders in my back garden 

:lol2:


Seriously though, all my items have been packaged very well with plenty of bubble and got to me perfectly safe  

Thanks guys


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

GraphicMan said:


> You could say that again!!
> 
> I could use the tubes you guys send me as cricket bats and the spot bulbs as the ball.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments
Glad all your parcels are ok and you are pleased with service.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Manufacturer Weeks*

Starting Later this month we are going to be running Manufacturer Weeks which means which ever one it is you will get a discount off the current price for that week on any of there products.

Who First ?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Bank Holiday*

As a great bank holiday deal enter SPS2013 in coupon code and get 10% off when you spend ten pounds or more available until Midnight Monday.

Happy May Bank Holiday.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

GraphicMan said:


> You could say that again!!
> 
> I could use the tubes you guys send me as cricket bats and the spot bulbs as the ball.
> 
> ...


I'm with you here, I keep one by the front door for house security. Some of the most careful and considerate packaging I have seen.


----------



## GraphicMan (Jan 16, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> I'm with you here, I keep one by the front door for house security. Some of the most careful and considerate packaging I have seen.


What a fab idea!!

I may have to do that too. Probably just as good as a baseball bat


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

GraphicMan said:


> What a fab idea!!
> 
> I may have to do that too. Probably just as good as a baseball bat


Glad you all find other uses for all our packing after you got product out.


----------



## Galactic Mushroom (Mar 8, 2013)

Damn i missed the discount code  well I think you should do Arcadia products first just because I plan on spending £100 on their products soon lol


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*Arc pod replacement bulbs ?*

Hi - I have already purchased two D3 Arc Pod Reptile UVA/UVB units from you and was wondering if it is possible to purchase the replacement tubes from you too? Do you have any in stock please?

D3 Arc Pod model is = AA11D3 and the tube is a" 11 Watt Compact Flourescent"

Thanks - k.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

KWIBEZEE said:


> Hi - I have already purchased two D3 Arc Pod Reptile UVA/UVB units from you and was wondering if it is possible to purchase the replacement tubes from you too? Do you have any in stock please?
> 
> D3 Arc Pod model is = AA11D3 and the tube is a" 11 Watt Compact Flourescent"
> 
> Thanks - k.


Hi 

Yes we have in stock


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Livestock*

From 2 weeks time we will be doing both reptile and marine fish livestock at our superstore in Hersham Surrey.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Loyalty Points*

We have now doubled the amount of loyalty points that you get when you visit our superstore in Walton On Thames Surrey.

Just another thank you from the SPS Team.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

New livestock section well under way now
So not long now.


----------

